# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Плотный завтрак - самая здоровая утренняя пища

## Irina

*Плотный завтрак из блюд с высоким содержанием жира (к примеру, яичница с беконом) — самая здоровая утренняя пища.* К такому парадоксальному выводу пришли ученые из Университета Алабамы (США). По их словам, первая пища, которую человек принимает после ночного сна, программирует метаболизм организма на весь оставшийся день. Таким образом, плотный завтрак является отличным средством для предотвращения метаболического синдрома, который характеризуется ожирением, инсулиновой устойчивостью и другими факторами риска заболеваний сердца.
В ходе работы исследователи изучили, как различные виды пищи, влияющие на развитие метаболического синдрома, воздействуют на организм в зависимости от времени приема. Выяснилось, что мыши, которые получали жирный корм по утрам, имели нормальный обмен веществ. А те грызуны, которых на завтрак кормили продуктами, богатыми углеводами, а на ужин — жирной пищей, начинали набирать лишний вес, у них вырабатывалась толерантность к глюкозе и появлялись другие признаки метаболического синдрома.

Ученым еще предстоит выяснить, насколько их выводы, сделанные по результатам экспериментов на животных, верны для человека. Но уже сейчас исследователи рекомендуют начинать день с плотного завтрака.

----------

